
Ask HN: Usefulness of being mentor in Google CodeIn - woahbutwait
Hey, I&#x27;m curious about how useful it is for the individual who mentors for any of the project in Google Code In. 
Feel free to include whatever kind of benefits you see in picking up such a role. Thanks.
======
cheiVia0
Students get experience with open source. Google gets some mind-share. You get
contributions and potential new contributors. Seems like a win-win.

